# Retro Crisscross



## Rocking RP (Nov 8, 2020)

Estate sale find/steal. New in box Benchcrafter crisscross. Finished the retro fit this weekend on my leg vise. Works great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Nov 8, 2020)

Very cool! I've got one of those, still in the box. Bought it right before I got my lathe.......


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2020)

Congrats! Looks like you really scored on this! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2020)

Very cool


----------

